# Gilde für "ältere" Spieler



## Ludolfmensch (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo und Tach auch,

wie es in einem früheren Thread zu lesen war, gibt es durchaus auch ältere Mitspieler, so ab 30+. Und genau diese suche ich, um eine gemeinsame Gilde auf LOTHAR zu gründen.

Ich selbst spiele erst seit 4 Wochen WoW, und in dieser Zeit sind mir etliche jüngere Spieler über den Weg gelaufen, die, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, sehr unreif sind. Zum einen im ingame chat strotzt es vor Verbalinjurien von FU*K bis noch Schlimmeren, und das gameplay ist mir zuwider.  Nur inzen, rennen, wirres Zeuchs schreiben, das man nicht einmal verstehen (entziffern) kann. Von unfairer Spielweise (heisst das leechen?) mal ganz abgesehen. Ich mag schon keine Spieler mehr ingame fragen, ob man mal gemeinsam Todesmine gehen will. 

Das soll jetzt kein Fehdehandschuh an die jüngeren Spieler sein, beileibe nicht (mein Sohn spielt auch, und mit ihm spiele ich gerne), ich will nur sagen: ich komme mit der Spielweise und Kommunikation nicht zurecht. Aber manchmal freut man sich, ingame Leute aus der gleichen Gilde zu treffen, die einem helfen können. 

Also, wenn Interesse besteht: ingame findet man mich unter Pruzze auf LOTHAR, spiele dort einen menschlichen Paladin auf lvl20 im mom und sehe das wirklich als Spass ohne Zwang an. Ein paar Leute hätte ich auch schon: meine Frau ist eine 40iger Mage, (spielt ja auch schon länger) und deren Freundin.

Und im wirklichen Leben bin ich leitender Angestellter und 61iger Baujahr.


Gruss

Hagen


----------



## justblue (15. Januar 2008)

Schau dir einfach die Homepages der Gilden an. Was sind die Aufnahmebedingungen, welches Niveau herrscht in den öffentlich zugänglichen Foren, in welchem Ton sind die News geschrieben. Da kann man schon einiges aussieben. Einige Gilden haben eine Altersgrenze nach unten, das ist schon mal ein guter Beginn. Andere nehmen jemanden nur nach einem Gespräch im Teamspeak oder nach einer Unterhaltung im Chat auf - auch gut. Wenn du deine Gilde gefunden hast, dann bewirb dich dort. Da du nach deinen Aussagen eine leitende Stelle hast, dürfte das kein Problem sein. Und gib an, was du dir von einem Beitritt erwartest - denn eine High-Level-Gilde wird mit Gelegenheitsspielern nicht viel anfangen können.

Ich hatte in den letzten Jahren seit April 2005 (so lange spiele ich WoW) kein Problem, eine Gilde zu finden, die meinen Vorstellungen entspricht. Man muss sich nur ein bisschen anpassen können - und meine Kinder haben mir einige Abkürzungen erklärt, die ich nicht auf Anhieb zuordnen konnte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ach ja, im Alter liege ich sogar noch einen kleinen Tick höher als du...


----------



## alleswirdgut (15. Januar 2008)

Ludolfmensch schrieb:


> Also, wenn Interesse besteht: ingame findet man mich unter Pruzze auf LOTHAR, spiele dort einen menschlichen Paladin auf lvl20 im mom und sehe das wirklich als Spass ohne Zwang an. Ein paar Leute hätte ich auch schon: meine Frau ist eine 40iger Mage, (spielt ja auch schon länger) und deren Freundin.


Gut, dass Du nicht gesagt hast: "Meine Frau spielt eine 40er Hexe."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten: Full ACK, aber leider spielst Du die falsche Fraktion und auf einem falschen Realm.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cornelia31 (17. Januar 2008)

Ludolfmensch schrieb:


> Hallo und Tach auch,
> 
> wie es in einem früheren Thread zu lesen war, gibt es durchaus auch ältere Mitspieler, so ab 30+. Und genau diese suche ich, um eine gemeinsame Gilde auf LOTHAR zu gründen.
> 
> ...


----------



## cornelia31 (17. Januar 2008)

Schade kann nicht auf Lothar wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nesata (17. Januar 2008)

meine frau und ich spielen auf lothar. bei uns sind viele der spieler 30+ und das merkt man sehr. ein ruhiges miteinander. natuerlich gibt es auch jugendliche bei uns - soehne von mitspielern xD
viele paerchen spielen oft gemeinsam und 5er raids sind manchmal problematisch da zu viele mit wollen hihi

die "im-rl-solo"spieler und die anderen jungen haben sich sehr gut angepasst. bei zweien wurde es zu arg, die durften dann gehen.

die groesseren raids machen wir (seit jahren) mit einer anderen gilde zusammen die auch hauptsaechlich aus aelteren berufstaetigen besteht und da passt das wunderbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei den jurngeren spielern die einem so in wow ueber den weg laufen ists wie im rl - die einen sind so, die anderen so. da die faehigkeit an der tastatur ja ab 20 nach laesst, haben wir ja auch unser paeckchen zu tragen xD


----------



## Ludolfmensch (18. Januar 2008)

Nesata schrieb:


> meine frau und ich spielen auf lothar. bei uns sind viele der spieler 30+ und das merkt man sehr. ein ruhiges miteinander. natuerlich gibt es auch jugendliche bei uns - soehne von mitspielern xD
> viele paerchen spielen oft gemeinsam und 5er raids sind manchmal problematisch da zu viele mit wollen hihi
> 
> die "im-rl-solo"spieler und die anderen jungen haben sich sehr gut angepasst. bei zweien wurde es zu arg, die durften dann gehen.



Hallo Nesata,

hört sich gut an. Das wäre genau das, wonach ich suche. Wenn möglich, auch kein Raid Zwang und solche Scherze.
Aber wie es aussieht, ist der SCHATTENRAT eine high lvl Gilde, wenn ich mir Deine Sig so anschaue... .
Bei uns in der Familie gibt es nur einen 70iger, das ist unser Sohn, mein Frauchen ist lvl40, ich lvl21 und unser jüngster Sohn (13, spielt aber nur in unserem Beisein) hat jetzt auch angefangen.  Bis jetzt haben wir uns alleine "durchgelevelt", seit kurzem (seit ich spiele) haben wir auch einen zweiten account Die ganze Familie auf einem account war bissel kompliziert. 
Also, wenn der SCHATTENRAT noch neue Mitglieder aufnehmen würde... Interesse würde bestehen.

Gruss

Hagen


----------



## Ludolfmensch (18. Januar 2008)

cornelia31 schrieb:


> Schade kann nicht auf Lothar wechseln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hallo cornelia31,

da kann man nix machen, aber ich wünsche Dir trotzdem noch viel Spass. Auf welchem Server spielst Du denn?
Kannst ja auf Lothar einen neuen char erstellen



Gruss

Hagen


----------



## Nesata (18. Januar 2008)

hallo,

zwaenge bei uns gibt es nur die, die du dir selbst auferlegst. was viele vergessen ist, dass es hierbei um ein spiel und spass geht. raidzwang gibt es keinen. wir haben zwar kara & grul auf farmstatus, z'a und ssc versuchen wir uns noch, aber es geht nur mit, wer mag und moechte. 
es gibt auch keine gildensatzung die dich zur enthaltsamkeit zwingt und die gilde ueber alles stellt. erwachsene menschen eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich pack dich mal in die f-list und wir koennen uns dann ingame unterhalten. oder eben ts - muss man nicht so viel tippen xD ts ist allerdings kein muss, aber das sollte auch so bekannt sein.

biba


----------



## Krypton-healpala (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

das Thema interessiert mich schon länger.
Ich spiele seit ca. 1,5 Jahren Wow.
Bis auf wenige Wochen war ich bisher stets ohne Gilde. Gründe waren meist die ständigen Raid-Anfragen und das Gequasseln im TS. Ganz besonders hatte ich mit meinem Heiler (70 blutelf-pala) zu leiden. Server Anetheron 

Wünsche Euch noch viel Spass und  für die die auch einen Charakter auf Anetheron haben gilt, man sieht sich.

Gruß K


----------



## Lotosblüte (20. Januar 2008)

Hi

Mir ist auf Ambossar genau das gelungen: Eine Gilde zu gründen, in der sich nun schon knapp 15 Mitglieder zusammengefgunden haben, die fast alle über 30 sind, es geht sogar bis über 50 hoch. Wir haben Spaß, sprechen im Chat nicht in Fremdwörtern und wenn mal einer, der nun noch nicht so hoch ist, eine Instanz machen will, die nun etwas niedriger ist, sei es das Verlies oder die Todesminen, dann hat immer einer nen Twink parat...oder mehrere...und dann gehts los. Wenn jemand dann mal nicht so schnell Finger hat, und in ner Instanz geht was schief...dann ist das eher mal n Grund zum lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und das alles geht fast gänzlich ohne Regeln, denn die notwendigen Regeln hält jeder schon aus Anstand ein.
Unsere 70er erzählen nicht, wie toll sie sind, sondern eher, daß ihnen die und jenes Missgeschick passiert ist, und wie schusselig sie doch sind^^ Und es kommt gar nicht das Gefühl auf, daß ein 70er über einem 20er steht. Ränge gibts bei uns nur drei. Ein Team, das alles organisiert, dann die, die dabei sind und die, die bald dabei sind....fertig.
Ich kann nur jedem, der eine überschaubare Gilde leiten will, wünschen, daß es so läuft.
Gruß

Lotos


P.S. 3 Plätze haben wir noch frei. Ansprechpartner: Auf Ambossar Lotosblüte, Anksunamun, Hanseat


----------



## Ludolfmensch (21. Januar 2008)

Lotosblüte schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Mir ist auf Ambossar genau das gelungen: Eine Gilde zu gründen, in der sich nun schon knapp 15 Mitglieder zusammengefgunden haben, die fast alle über 30 sind, es geht sogar bis über 50 hoch. Wir haben Spaß, sprechen im Chat nicht in Fremdwörtern und wenn mal einer, der nun noch nicht so hoch ist, eine Instanz machen will, die nun etwas niedriger ist, sei es das Verlies oder die Todesminen, dann hat immer einer nen Twink parat...oder mehrere...und dann gehts los. Wenn jemand dann mal nicht so schnell Finger hat, und in ner Instanz geht was schief...dann ist das eher mal n Grund zum lachen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Lotos,

das wäre für mich glatt ein Grund, mich auf Ambossar anzumelden. Aber ich habe jetzt meinen Char auf lvl27, und als newbie freut man sich über jedes lvl, dass man schafft, und ich will meine Pala auf Lothar nicht im Stich lassen...

Ich wünsche euch noch viel Spaas, evtl. sieht man sich ja mal auf Ambossar.

Gruss

Hagen


----------



## Krypton-healpala (21. Januar 2008)

Hi Lotos,

hört sich ja gut an. Meine Versuche sich in einer Gilde wiederzufinden sind bisher kläglich gescheitert. WoW als Spiel zu sehen ist nicht besonders weit verbreitet. Stress habe ich im Job und in der Familie genug. Wenn ich mich beim WOW-Spiel nicht mehr entspannen kann, höre ich auf. 
So, Ich denke mal über einen Realmwechsel per Char-Transfer nach und nehme mal an das ihr eine Allianz-Gilde seit? Was könnt ihr denn noch gebrauchen? Im Angebot wäre:

a) 51 shadow-priest (mensch) zur Zeit auf Thrall
b) 70 frost-mage (gnome) zur Zeit auf Blackmoore
c) 41 ms-warrior (gnome) zur Zeit auf Blackmoore
d) 38 schurke (gnome) zur Zeit auf Blackmoore


Grüße


----------



## Lotosblüte (22. Januar 2008)

Hallo

Ja, wir sind eine Allianz-Gilde. Grad heute Abend waren wir im Tiefensumpf. Es hat einige Wipes gegeben, aber am Ende sieht das keiner mehr eng, denn es bleibt ein Spiel. 
Uns fehlt noch ein guter Magier im oberen Levelbereich, und das Problem daran ist, daß die Person, die den Spielt, als Heiler (67er Priester) unersetzbar ist. Wir haben einen Überschuss an Kriegern und Jägern. Schurken und Damage Dealer können wir noch sehr gut brauchen! Aber Willkommen ist wirklich alles, wenn der Spieler dahinter den Spaß mitbringt, und auch nicht alles so eng sieht.
Wir sehen das alle als Spiel, und mehr oder weniger perönliche Sachen stehen auch oft im Vordergrund im Chat. Es macht immer Spaß, online zu kommen, und zu schauen, wer grad so da ist :-)
Wenn du Interesse hast, dann kommt doch einfach mit dem Char, der dir am meisten Spaß bereitet.
Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall riesig freuen.
Als Teamspeak nutzen wir Skype. Das funktioniert bislang hervorragend. Aber das hat bei uns auch nicht jeder.  Zwei eigentlich recht ambitionierte Spieler haben gar keine Möglichkeiten, mit uns zu sprechen. Das ist schade, aber es ist keine Bedingung, denn Spaß macht es auch so :-)


----------



## Lotosblüte (22. Januar 2008)

Wir sind übrigens "Die Engel der Allianz" :-)

Gruß
Lotos


----------



## Krypton-healpala (22. Januar 2008)

Lotosblüte schrieb:


> Wir sind übrigens "Die Engel der Allianz" :-)
> 
> Gruß
> Lotos



Hallo,
frage also mal meinen Mage was er davon hält.

Wenn hier auch mal einer von der Horde vorbeischaut, auf Anetheron spielt und in einer Senioren-Gilde mitmischt, dann hät ich da noch was:
Spiele dort einen s1-set/epic-heal ausgestatteten Blutelfen-Pala. (+1800 heal/300 Abh. und so weiter......)


----------



## Lokibu (22. Januar 2008)

Gibt es so eine Gilde auch auf Arygos? Bin mehr oder weniger in meiner Gilde auf mich alleingestellt, da in meinem Levelbereich entweder kaum einer on ist, bzw. wir zu wenige sind für manche Inis. Momentan bin ich Lvl 47, und meine Twinks 35,37 und 44. Es wäre natürlich von Vorteil wenn die Gildenmember hauptsächlich 30 + sind, weshalb ich mal in diesen Thread reinschreibe.

Ich bin zwar ein regelmäßiger Spieler, aber mein Real nimmt mehr Zeit ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hakuku (22. Januar 2008)

jaaaa, ihr sprecht mir aus der seele !!
ich spiele seit ca. 1 jahr auf mal Gar`nis habe eine 70er heildruiden (gerade von feral DD umgeskillt) und etliche twinks. ich habe ziemlich allein gelevelt und mein gold mühsam allein gefarmt.
ich bin eigentlich immer auf der suche nach einer gilde, eben aus den oben (unten) genannten gründen.
inis war ich, wenns hoch kommt 30x;  1x wurde ich von der gruppe gekickt, weil ich nicht mehr reingefunden habe (hat mich beschämt !); ansonsten mag ich schon gar nicht mehr in inis gehen. mein equip hole ich mir aus den bg`s. aber irgendwie möchte ich doch den besonderen kick der inis noch erleben.

@ lotus: ich würde gerne in deine gilde kommen ! allerdings müßte ich von vorn anfangen ... weil ich in mal gar`nis auf horden seite bin und da wird wohl ein transfer nicht möglich sein (zu euch). falls es möglich ist, würde ich mich reinhauen und schnellstens ganz ganz groß werden. wenn geht möchte ich einen priester, schamanen, magier oder paladin anfangen ....... das könntet ihr euch aussuchen ??!!

ODER:

was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir ALLE einen neuen C auf realm ???????  anfangen ???
wir wären auf dem selben level und würden rocken, das es nur so raschelt ??


----------



## hakuku (23. Januar 2008)

also ich bin drinn ....... Ambossar - "Die Engel der Allianz".

gestern den 1. tag; super tolle ungezwungene atmosphäre, sehr viel hilfsbereitschaft.

ich werde es mir antun und nochmal einen C von 0 auf 70 bringen .... so stell ich mir eine gilde vor.


----------



## Krypton-healpala (23. Januar 2008)

hakuku schrieb:


> also ich bin drinn ....... Ambossar - "Die Engel der Allianz".
> 
> gestern den 1. tag; super tolle ungezwungene atmosphäre, sehr viel hilfsbereitschaft.
> 
> ich werde es mir antun und nochmal einen C von 0 auf 70 bringen .... so stell ich mir eine gilde vor.




Hallo Hakuku,

Respekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielleicht bis demnächst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilifey (24. Januar 2008)

Tja das Problem hatten wir auch bei uns auf Alexstrasza. In den meisten Gilden in denen ich war hatte ich das Gefühl dann mit meinen 41J doch zu alt zu sein. Nach mehren Versuchen haben ein paar nun ältere uns zusammen getan und eine "Rentnergang" namens semper fideles gegründet. Nun kann man sich auch wieder normal unterhalten und ganz ohne Gildensatzung ist der Umgang dann doch geprägt durch einen gesunden Menschenverstand. Raiden und Inis wird zwar auch gemacht, aber Gott sei dank muss ich mir nicht mehr das "gogogo" anhöhren. Auch dieses Geflame nach wipes hat aufgehört, so das ich heute sage gut das es noch ältere oder vernünftige Spieler gibt, ansonst hätte ich wohl doch die Lust über kurz oder lang verloren.

Haben nun zwar auch etliche Ränge in der Gilde, aber sie ersten 2 sind eh nur zum schauen ob jemand zu uns und wir zu ihm passen, da wir unser gildenbankfach nicht direkt leeren lassen wollen. Lieber bleiben wir klein und fein, derzeit 33chars von 12 Spielern mit denen man sich versteht, als viele Member und man hat direkt wieder unfrieden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir sehen uns eher als Freunde an, denn als unknown Gildenmitglieder.

Wenn also jemand Lust hat zu uns zu stoßen, einfach ein Mitglied von semper fideles, Server Alexstrasza anflüstern und wir werden uns gerne mal unterhalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (24. Januar 2008)

semper fideles = immer fröhlich?? Oder leite ich das gerade von ner falschen Sprache ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn sich eine große Gruppe finden würde, die auf einem Server einen Char von 0 auf 70 bringen wollen und ne Gilde gründen wäre ich dabei. Dann könnte ich mir endlich den Wunsch erfüllen einen Priesterheiler hochzuziehen. Als Alleinspieler ist das schwierig. Insbesondere ab lvl 25 gibt es kaum leute die einem Helfen (Schlingendorntal, Dunkelwald). Bis Westfall findet man immer ein paar Leute, aber dannach....

P.S.: Gibt es auf Arygos wirklich keine Gilde die nicht nur unter 30 j besteht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lotosblüte (25. Januar 2008)

hakuku schrieb:


> also ich bin drinn ....... Ambossar - "Die Engel der Allianz".
> 
> gestern den 1. tag; super tolle ungezwungene atmosphäre, sehr viel hilfsbereitschaft.
> 
> ich werde es mir antun und nochmal einen C von 0 auf 70 bringen .... so stell ich mir eine gilde vor.




Ich hab mich auch gefreut, daß du so schnell da warst. Naja, der Umgang bhei uns ist nunmal geprägt von erwachsenem Menschenverstand und dem Bewusstsein, daß es sich um ein Spiel und auch eine möglichst entspannende Freizeitbeschäftigung handelt.
Ich freue mich, daß es dir auf Anhieb so gefällt!!!

P.S. Wenn du nochmal was anfangen willst.....nen ordentlichen Demage Dealer könnten wir noch brauchen. Z.B. Hexenmeister oder Magier. Aber natürlich solltest du ne Klasse spielen, die dir liegt. Das ist das wichtigste.


----------



## Lokibu (25. Januar 2008)

Heute abend komme ich auch mal, hoffentlich finde ich den Server und jemanden der mich aufnimmt. Ich werde auch einen neuen Character erschaffen müssen.

Würde gerne mal nen Druiden ausprobieren.


----------



## Lotosblüte (25. Januar 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Heute abend komme ich auch mal, hoffentlich finde ich den Server und jemanden der mich aufnimmt. Ich werde auch einen neuen Character erschaffen müssen.
> 
> Würde gerne mal nen Druiden ausprobieren.




Ambossar sollte leicht zu finden sein :-)
Ein Dudu ist immer gut!
Ich hoffe, daß einer von denen on ist, die einladen können. Ich selber werde erst später da sein.
Trotz des großen Zuspruchs muss ich aber sagen, daß wir die Gilde auf keinen Fall zu groß werden lassen wollen. Ich möchte die vorhande Atmosphäre erhalten. Werde also bald einstellungs-stop machen.....

Gruß 
Lotos


----------



## Shotoku (25. Januar 2008)

Haette ich dieses Forum bzw. diesen Thread eher gefunden dann haette ich mir meinen Char wohl auch auf einem anderen Server erstellt... Spiele seit knapp 4 Wochen auf Alexstrasza und es ist echt nicht einfach Leute gleichen Alters zu finden die sich auch nicht unbedingt zu fein fuer newbies sind. Momentan bin ich in einer Gilde die relativ gross ist, aber es wird nichts zusammen unternommen, und die meisten Leute sind ca. halb so alt wie ich (bin 31). Habe ingame gesucht wo man meistens eh keine Antwort bekommt und in anderen Foren, wo selbiges gilt. Wenns also auf meinem Server gibt mit Leuten meines Semesters die noch Spieler brauchen koennen wuerd ich mich ueber eine Antwort freuen :-). Spiele einen Nachtelf-Jaeger der momentan lvl 32 ist.


----------



## Lotosblüte (25. Januar 2008)

Shotoku schrieb:


> Haette ich dieses Forum bzw. diesen Thread eher gefunden dann haette ich mir meinen Char wohl auch auf einem anderen Server erstellt... Spiele seit knapp 4 Wochen auf Alexstrasza und es ist echt nicht einfach Leute gleichen Alters zu finden die sich auch nicht unbedingt zu fein fuer newbies sind. Momentan bin ich in einer Gilde die relativ gross ist, aber es wird nichts zusammen unternommen, und die meisten Leute sind ca. halb so alt wie ich (bin 31). Habe ingame gesucht wo man meistens eh keine Antwort bekommt und in anderen Foren, wo selbiges gilt. Wenns also auf meinem Server gibt mit Leuten meines Semesters die noch Spieler brauchen koennen wuerd ich mich ueber eine Antwort freuen :-). Spiele einen Nachtelf-Jaeger der momentan lvl 32 ist.



Ich hätte nicht gedacht, daß ein Gildenkonzept, wie unseres, so gut ankommt, und gleichzeitig anscheinend so Mangelware ist.
Wir unternehmen bisher eine große, geplante Instanz pro Woche, und mehrere kleine spontane. Die planungen richten sich nach Interesse und Möglichkeiten der Gruppenzusammenstellung. Ich plane auch gerne mehrere pro Woche, wenn sich ne Gruppe mit Aussicht auf Erfolg erstellen lässt. Frustrierend finde ich es, wenn man zig Mal stirbt, weil auf Zwang ne Gruppe zusammengewürfelt wurde. Ein Wipe, weil ein Spieler mal was falsch gemacht hat....oder die übersicht verloren hat im Eifer des Gefechts (kommt bei "älteren" Semestern schonmal vor)...das gehört schon irgendwie dazu^^


----------



## Shotoku (25. Januar 2008)

Also ich zaehl mich jetzt nicht zu den ProGamern. Wie gesagt, bin Neuling bei WoW. Hab vorher Ro gespielt, falls das wer kennt, ca. 3 Jahre. Hab nen Char auf lvl 98 und einen auf 93. Und irgendwie stoerts mich nicht wirklich wenn ich da mal sterbe, auch wenn das heisst das 1 Stunde lvln umsonst war. Aehnlich ists bei WoW. Beim Sterben stoert nur das Gelaufe zum Kadaver :-DD. Ansonsten seh ichs locker. Das vermiss ich bei vielen Leuten. Die drehn dann richtig am Rad und sind total verbissen. Natuerlich stirbt man ungern. Aber wenn man ordentlich plant laesst sich das oft vermeiden. Es ist fuer mich ein Spiel und solls auch bleiben. Und Spiele machen halt am meisten Spass wenn man mit Leuten zusammen ist mit denen man sich versteht. Das fehlt mir halt momentan noch an WoW. Und wenns so weitergeht werd ich da auch wieder aufhoern. Langweilen kann ich mich auch gratis :-D. Findet sich keine Gruppe, keine Gilde in der man Gleichgesinnte trifft, noch nicht mal ne gescheite Unterhaltung. Und irgendwie schaffts eh keiner mal 5 Minuten einfach irgendwo rumzustehn und zu schnacken. Als ob man nicht schon genug Stress auf der Arbeit haette. Eigentlich spiel ich ja um zu entspannen :-D.


----------



## sarika (26. Januar 2008)

@shotoku: ich versteh manche schon, wenn sie sich nach mehreren wips beklagen da epic ausgestattete plattenträger pro tod schonmal ihre 5-10g reppkosten haben. aber wenn man mit ner guten truppe unterwegs ist und die stimmung passt können die meisten da auch mit einem lächeln drüber weg sehen. 

was die gildenart angeht finde ich das eine klasse sache, auch wenn wir eine gemischte gilde sind mit jung und alt, herrscht bei uns eigentlich meistens ein sehr entspanntes miteinander. ich denke sowas liegt oft an der gildenführung und der "reife" der jüngeren mitstreiter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lotosblüte (26. Januar 2008)

Ich plane Instanzen vorher schon immer etwas. Und wenn die Gruppenzusammenstellung stimmt, und es gibt trotzdem ein oder zwei Wipes...dann hab ich damit kein Problem. Jeder macht mal nen Fehler. 
Aber es gibt auch unnötige Wipes. Wenn man sich breitschlagen lässt, mit ner Gruppe loszuziehen, die kaum Aussicht auf Erfolg hat, aber alle mitwollen. Dann hab ich hinterher Frust....und sehe meine investierte Zeit in die Vorberteitung als weggeworfen an.


----------



## Hishabye (26. Januar 2008)

Hallo leute ^^

ich bin 24 jahre alt und weiblich. Spiele WoW erst seit Weihnachten und hab meinen Spass am WoW gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hätt schon lust in eine Gilde zukommen, wo ältere Spieler sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach deswegen, weil das Niveau größer wäre als beu U20-Spielern.

Und ich find es so putzig, dass auch die Ü30er auch Wörter wie "geflame" benutzen XD

Im mom spiele ich auf Alleria einen Nachtelf Druiden...

Aber ich würd auch mal den Server wechseln und ein Neuanfang wagen

Würde aber wieder ein Nachtelf Druide sein, da ich den am besten spielen kann   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hättet Ihr Interesse an einer Druidin? 

Dann könnt ihr mich gerne hier anschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dem Sinne
Hish


----------



## Shotoku (26. Januar 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Hallo leute ^^
> 
> ich bin 24 jahre alt und weiblich. Spiele WoW erst seit Weihnachten und hab meinen Spass am WoW gefunden
> 
> ...




Ich werd in absehbarer Zeit nen Nachtelf-Jaeger auf Durotan machen. Hab da ein paar nette Leute kennengelernt ueber n anderes Forum (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)  die auch in meinem/deinem Aelter waeren. Vielleicht bist ja interessiert ^^.


----------



## Hishabye (26. Januar 2008)

Shotoku schrieb:


> Ich werd in absehbarer Zeit nen Nachtelf-Jaeger auf Durotan machen. Hab da ein paar nette Leute kennengelernt ueber n anderes Forum (
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wollt ihr denn von neu  anfangen?


----------



## Shotoku (26. Januar 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> wollt ihr denn von neu  anfangen?



Momentan sind wir zu zweit die neu anfangen. Eine Bekannte spielt da schon laenger und ist auch in ner Gilde wo wir dann evtl. auch beitreten. Also ganz von Null ist es nicht. Nur 2 Chars von Null an.


----------



## Tanie (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

*seufz* es gibt noch Leute die so denken wie ich und auch älter sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin auch noch auf der Suche nach einer Gilde mit überwiegend älteren Spielern so ab 25 Jahre.
Ich suche eine Gilde die nicht jeden Tag ihre Items vergleicht und jubelt wenn sie ein Tick besser sind als ein anderer.Oder nach jedem Fight in Kara DamageMeters postet nur um zu sehen wer wieviel Dmg mehr gemacht hat als der andere.

Gibt es so eine Gilde noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiel leider auf Frostmourne/Horde sonst hätt ich mich schon bei einem von euch gemeldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also wenn jemand eine Gilde kennt auf Frostmourne...her damit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melmak (14. Februar 2008)

Sehr interessanter Thread

Falls einer auf Bealgun eine ü 30 Gilde sucht möge er mich ansprechen. Wir nehmen gern erfahrene Spieler auf.


----------



## hakuku (14. Februar 2008)

jo, leute, ehrlich sucht euch so ne gilde, das macht wirklich spaß.
ich habe 1 1/2 jahre mit kids auf hordenseite gespielt und es war daher nicht verwunderlich, dass ich meinen druiden als einzelkämpfer auf 70 gebracht habe.

habe dann mit schami lvl 8 auf ambossar angefangen und das spielvergnügen ist seit ein paar wochen sehr sehr sehr viel höher ...  es geht nichts über eine ordentliche gilde mit vernünftigen spielern, wo man auch quatschen kann und nicht nur items präsentieren muß.


----------



## Delon (15. Februar 2008)

hakuku schrieb:


> jo, leute, ehrlich sucht euch so ne gilde, das macht wirklich spaß.
> ich habe 1 1/2 jahre mit kids auf hordenseite gespielt und es war daher nicht verwunderlich, dass ich meinen druiden als einzelkämpfer auf 70 gebracht habe.
> 
> habe dann mit schami lvl 8 auf ambossar angefangen und das spielvergnügen ist seit ein paar wochen sehr sehr sehr viel höher ...  es geht nichts über eine ordentliche gilde mit vernünftigen spielern, wo man auch quatschen kann und nicht nur items präsentieren muß.



sorry Doppelpost


----------



## holzschlange (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,
irgendwie kommt mir die Diskussion sehr bekannt vor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Dilemma hatte ich vor über einem Jahr. Wollte einfach mit Gleichaltrigen spielen. Und das kann  ich jetzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also, zur Information:
Wir sind jedenfalls eine Allianz-Gilde für erwachsene Spieler auf dem Server Nathrezim und wir spielen noch immer um Spaß zu haben. Wenn du ein nettes Klima in einer freundlichen Gilde genießen willst, melde dich bei uns. TS und Forum ist vorhanden. Alle Level sind willkommen. ;-)

Liebe Grüße
Syrakon

Gilde: AgeCraft
Server: Nathrezim
Fraktion: Allianz
HP: http://agecraft.simpel.at
Ansprechpartner: Syrakon, Baltharsario, Dioz, Surayá, Tankrené, Tartar oder ein anderes Member von uns. 

PS: Unsere Gilde existiert bereits seit über einem Jahr.


----------



## Delon (19. Februar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
wenn auf Dun Morogh noch eine "reifere" Gilde gesucht wird, schaut ml hier rein:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=31486

Ansonsten allen viel Glück bei der Suche oder in ihrer neuen Gilde.

Grüße
Del


----------



## Aratesh (27. Februar 2008)

Hallö,

Also ich staune immer wieder, wie viele Spieler genau so eine Gilde suchen. Der Bedarf scheint ja sehr groß zu sein.
Wenn man bedenkt, wie viele ältere Leute in gemischten Gilden so rumdümpeln und dabei so gar nicht glücklich sind, find ich das schon traurig.
Ich hab nach einem Jahr WoW für mich endschieden, nun solo durchs Spiel zu gehen, weil es mich so sehr generft hat in den verschiedenen Gilden immer nur Stress und rumgezicke zu erleben.
Hab sogar schon Serverwechsel hinter mir und bin von der Alli- Seite zur Horde gewechselt.
In eine Gilde würde ich nur noch einmal eintreten, wenn sie ausschließlich "ältere Member" beherbergen würde.
Keine Ahnung, ob es auf Ambossar (Hordenseite) so eine Gilde gibt.


----------



## Ludolfmensch (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin´s mal wieder, der Threadersteller.

Sehr schön zu lesen, dass es sehr viele gibt, die dieses Thema interessiert und die sich damit beschäftigen bzw. für die dies wichtig ist.

Inzwischen bin ich lvl53, Mitglied einer Gilde, aber immer noch nicht richtig glücklich, die anfängliche Hoffnung hat sich dank der Aufnahmepolitik des Bosses zerschlagen, die Kommunikation im Gildenchat besteht bspw meist aus 3 Buchstaben, es wird meist nur geLOLt. In Instanzen, sofern ich überhaupt noch gehe, herrscht no Absprache, no Disziplin, ähnlich wie auf ArathiBG, jeder rennt plan- und ziellos durch die Gegend, haut auf alles drauf, was kommt, und meint, er wäre der Beste und Grösste...

Ich habe immer noch nicht die Hoffnung verloren, das ich auf Lothar mal eine Gilde finde, die meinen Vorstellungen entspricht. Ein neuer Server+Char kommt nicht in Frage, obwohl auch schon dran gedacht, aber es hat schon so lange genug gedauert, überhaupt so weit zu kommen....

Gruss


Hagen


----------



## dianteli (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

so etwas suche ich auf Gilneas, bin ein Nachtelfjäger Lvl 15. Hab vor kurzem auf diesen Server gewechselt, eben weil ich eine "Rentnergilde" suche. Also wenn's sowas auf Gilneas gibt - sagt mal hier im Forum oder ingame bei Kemori bescheid.

Grüße
Dianteli


----------



## Pruzze (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo und Guten Morgen allesamt,

bin der TE, ich habe jetzt mal meinen Usernamen dem ingame angepasst - man findet mich auf Lothar unter Pruzze. Scheinbar gab es da Wirrungen, sorry.

Ich wurde in den letzten Tagen angesprochen, ob man nicht auf LOTHAR eine Gilde für solche Spieler wie uns gründen wolle. Langsam wäre ich dafür, da es ja auf Lothar keine solche Gilde gibt. Inclusive mir wären es schon 3 sichere Member 40+. 

Wollen wir es anpacken? 

Gruss



Hagen


----------



## Releasa (28. Februar 2008)

Ich (35 J) bin auch manchmal am überlegen, ob ich mir noch nen Char auf nem PVE-Server hochziehen und in einer "erwachsenen Gilde" ganz von vorn anfangen soll.... aber man ist ja arg verwöhnt mit allem gesegnet zu sein *zähne knirsch*, was man so braucht (Geld, Berufe usw.). Da fällt der Wechsel nicht leicht. 

Also transen (von PVP zu PVE) käme vorerst nicht in Frage, würde halt mal "auf Probe" zocken. Evtl. Ambossar (ist doch PVE oder?). Evtl. kann man ja doch noch mal transen, wenns gefällt... hab 2 70er Chars (Mage und Druide, derzeit Heiler) und ein paar kleinere "Twinks" (derzeit level ich aktiv nen 60er Jäger und die 61er Hexe ist für die Tränke zuständig ^^). 

Lust hätte ich schon ein wenig, auch mal "andere, ältere Gesichter" und neue Namen zu sehen.... *hmmm grübel grübel*

Na vielleicht sieht man sich bald mal.... wenn dann wohl auch Alli, da kenne ich mich recht gut aus ^^


----------



## handelist (28. Februar 2008)

Hallöchen,
ich finde das was du schreibst einfach super. Mir und 2 anderen Kollegen geht es auch so. Am Anfang waren wir 5 Arbeitskollegen und haben uns gegenseitig geholfen. Dann wurde auch in eine Gilde eingetreten und von da an war der zusammenhalt weg und soweit ich weiß hat sich die Gilde dann auch in verschieden Gruppen aufgeteilt. Für die anderen beiden gab es dann überwiegend nur noch Wow, sodas auch mal die Nächte durchgezockt wurde obwohl man am nächsten morgen zur Arbeit mußte. Das war bei uns 3, mittlerweile sind wir 4, nicht so, weshalb wir auch nicht in innis, geschweige denn erst zu Raids gekommen sind. Außerdem arbeiten wir auch im Schichtdienst, was das ganze nicht gerade einfach macht. Aber wir versuchen nun uns einigermaßen alleine durchzuschlagen, was in den höheren innis sehr oft zu Toden führt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, das ist uns aber egal denn wir haben sehr viel Spaß dabei.
Ich persönlich bin 45 jahre alt und habe 2 chars auf lvl 70 (1 Jäger u. 1 Druiden) desweiteren haben wir noch 1 70er Jäger, 1 70er Paladin, 1 70er Priester und 1 70er Magier. Desweiteren hab wir noch chars zwischen lvl 30 - 47. Vielleicht gibt es ja den einen oder anderen auf dem Server Anubarak, der Interesse hat sich uns anzuschließen. Wir gehören zur Horde. 
Ihr könnt mich auf dem Server gerne unter dodu ansprechen.

Viel Spaß noch beim zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolandos (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo Ihr Veteranen,

gibt es auch eine paar Ältere auf der Todeswache als Hordenspieler, habe bisher nur Einen gefunden, der mit 48, einige Jahre jünger ist, als ich. Vielleicht kenn ja Jemand einen oder möchte einen neuen Char anfangen.  

Gruß


----------



## nearperf (29. Februar 2008)

aufgrund der vielen verschiedenen servern wirds meist schwierig so eine gilde aufzumachen.was meiner meinung nach mehr sinn machen würde,wäre ein seperater server für alle älteren spieler.leider wird dies wohl nur ein wunschdenken bleiben,blizz kümmerts ja nicht.


----------



## dianteli (29. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

@ Rolandos
ich gehöre auch zu den älteren Semestern und bin mit Sanishu auf Todeswache (Horde) unterwegs, also einfach mal anwhispern oder Brief schreiben ingame.

Grüße
Dianteli

Edith meint noch: 
Ein Server für ältere Spieler wäre sicher nicht schlecht - denn offensichtlich besteht ja doch Bedarf daran.
Obwohl wenn ich mir die Beiträge hier so durchlese wollen wir ja alle eigentlich dasselbe. Denke wir sollten uns das mit einem gemeinsamen Neuanfang überlegen - wär doch gar net so schlecht. War die Zeit wo man kein Gold, keine Taschen usw. hatte net eigentlich die lustigste? Wo man sich keine Gedanken über farmen gemacht hat sondern einfach nur questen und neue Inis kennen lernen wollte? Also ich wär bei einem Neuanfang gern dabei, vielleicht ergibt sich hier ja was...


----------



## freizeitkasper (14. März 2008)

Huhu !

Dieser Thread hat mich nun dazu bewegt mich endlich mal hier anzumelden. Bisher hab ich mir die Zeit hier nur mit lesen und Kopfschütteln ala  "es wurde schon alles gesagt- -nur noch nicht von jedem" vertrieben.

Erstmal einfach nur danke an alle die hier so erwachsen geschrieben haben, es war alles angenehm zu lesen und das ist leider selten !

Ich würde schon mal gerne erfahren wie es wertem TE weiterhin ergangen ist, bin ich doch selbst davon Betroffen als "ältere" Spielern mich vor den Osterferien zu gruseln.

Den Wunsch nach einem eigenem Server für ältere kann ich allerdings gar nicht nachvollziehen. Bei älter denke ich da an die WOW Spieler ab 30, denn ich finde es gibt da schon einen Unterschied zwischen WOW spielen mit 15 Jahren und so um die 30 und auch ausnahmen bestätigen hier die Regel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke / finde wir älteren (gemütlichen?) Spieler sollten uns nur besser Organisieren.
Ich berichte mal "kurz" von meiner WOW Karriere :
Ich spiele (leider)auf keinem der bisher genannten Server und habe auch schon einen Neuanfang hinter mir. Ich hab 6 Monate auf einem PVP Server verschwendet und bin nun mit einer Freundin auf einen anderen gewechselt. Zum Glück kannten wir dort schon den einen oder anderen Spieler. Da wir alle Berufstätig sind, mit unterschiedlichen Arbeitszeiten handhaben wir es so, das wir alle einen "Gruppenchar" haben, mit denen wir gemeinsam unterwegs sind und jede auch einen oder mehrere Chars hat,  mit denen man sich die Zeit vertreibt.
Hinzu kommt noch, das wir drei Frauen sind....
Wir spielen auf dem Server Madmortem, falls sich nun jemand berufen fühlt sich uns anzuschließen, kann er gerne über dieses Forum Kontakt aufnehmen. Mit privaten Infos im www hab ichs leider nicht so, fühle mich schon gläsern genug. 

Wochendendliche Grüße !


----------



## Saramoon (15. März 2008)

ein _"Hallo"_ in die Runde wirft   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

falls mal jemand so eine Gilde auf Alleria sucht kann sich gerne bei uns melden

http://schwerter-des-windes.dalamaris.de




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Saramoon


----------



## Lotosblüte (25. August 2008)

Hallo

Falls nochmal jemand in diesen Thread reinschaut... wir suchen immer noch...oder schon wieder...Mitglieder. Wenn man im Spiel such und die breite Masse dann liest, daß wir Mitglieder ab 25 suchen, dann kommen interessante Sprüche. Aber wirlklich sinnvoll erscheint wir die Suche nur hier. 
Wer also eine Gilde sucht, deren Mitglieder fast alle über 30 sind, und wo der Umgang locker und ungezwungen ist und die Atmosphäre familiär, der soll mich einfach ansprechen. 
Die Engel der Allianz auf Ambossar
Level spielen eigentlich gar nicht so eine große Rolle. Groß wird man automatisch. Mir ist nur wichtig, daß Spieler mit ihrem Mainchar in die Gilde eintreten und mit ganzem Herzen dabei sind in der Familie.
Was uns am meisten fehlt, das sind DDs. Magier und Hexenmeister wären da gut. Tanks fehlen und und Heiler auch.
Meldet euch!!!

Gruß
Mark


----------



## grünhaupt (26. August 2008)

hallo,

beim letzten Beitrag musste ich gleich schmunzeln. Was die Engel noch für Klassen brauchen. Neben dd noch heiler und Tank,, ;-))  Also noch alles.

Finde ich gut, dann überlege ich es mir nämlich auch mal, bei euch vorbei zuschauen.

Ich bin auch bald ein pop, "People over Ph(F)orty".

ich würde aber ganz von vorne anfangen, also mit lvl 1. Um nicht ganz nackt dazustehen einen Char transferieren.

Also, dann vielleicht bis später.

Grüsse grüni aka Potosi


----------



## Lotosblüte (26. August 2008)

Hallo Potosi

Naja, ich muss zugeben, ich hab das etwas unglücklich formuliert mit den Klassen. Weißt du...da kommt hier und da jemand dazu, und plötzlich ist man in der Situation, daß man eigentlich noch EINEN Heiler und EINEN Tank brauchen könnte, damit demnächst noch eine weitere Gruppe in Instanzen gehen kann und man einfach felxibler ist. Wir haben sehr viele Jäger, und ich wollte nich unbedingt schreiben "Wir suchen alles außer Jäger"^^
Im Moment suchen wir Leute, die tanken oder heilen wollen. Aber am wichtigsten ist letzlich doch, daß der Spieler zu uns passt und mit uns Spaß hat. Und ich denke, den richtigen Spaß hat man auch nur dann, wenn man eine Klasse Spielt, die einem Spaß macht.
Wenn du bei 1 anfängst, dann passt du auch grad voll rein, denn es Spielt sich grad wieder ne Welle nach oben. Twinks und neue Mitglieder, die auch angefangen haben.
Wenn du zu uns kommen möchtest, dann schreib im Spiel Lotosblüte, Hegi, Zwema, Anksunamun Thamie an. Oder schreib Lotosblüte per Post an.

Grüße

Mark


----------



## kajosche (26. August 2008)

hallo

bei "ältere" spieler fühle ich mich gleich angesprochen. bin ja auch schon 46 jahre und hab erst vor ein paar tagen angefangen WOW zu spielen. ist mein erstes online rollenspiel deshalb fühle ich mich noch etwas verloren.
ich frage mich wie ich eine gilde finde ,die zu mir und ich zu ihr paßt. 
bin auch überhaupt nicht erfahren im gruppenspiel, noch nie gemacht. aber ich bin ja lernfähig und möchte später auch in instanzen gehen können. also muss ich mal anfangen zu üben.

ich spiele einen level 16 tauren/druiden auf dem RP server "die aldor". leider hab ich auch überhaupt keinen plan wie ich im spiel eine gilde finden soll. 

geht da anderen spielern auch so oder stehe nur ich auf dem schlauch.

grüße


----------



## Lotosblüte (26. August 2008)

Hallo

Ich verstehe unter "ältere Spieler" alle, die sich im Chat in vollen Worten zu unterhalten verstehen, wobei da nach oben keine Grenze gesteckt sein soll. Ich suche im Spiel oft Mitglieder ab 25 und da werde ich oft gefragt, ob ich ne Opa-Gang zusammenstellen will. Aber bei uns haben sich fast ausschließlich Spieler über 30 zusammengefunden, teilweise über 40. Dabei sind Anfänger, die das Spiel nicht so ernst nehmen, und dies auch nicht wollen, und solche, die schon etwas höher hinaus wollen. Aber es klappt immer wieder, alle unter einen Hut zu bekommen und der Spaß ist immer mit von der Partie. 
Leider bist du auf nem anderen Server und dann auch noch auf der anderen Seite, sonst hätte ich gleich mal gesagt: Pack deine Sachen und komm vorbei. Aber vielleicht findest du ja dort auch ne nette Gilde. Sonst bleibt nur noch der Ausweg "Serverwechsel"  ;-) , denn soooo weit bist du mit deinem Tauren ja auch noch nicht.
Eine Gilde im Spiel zu finden, das ist nicht so leicht, glaube ich. Auf unserem Server liest man sehr oft im Chat die Frage  "Suche Gilde", kurz und knapp. Dahinter verbergen sich dann leider immer Spieler der....unteren Altersklassen....die bei uns z.B. nicht reinpassen. Und deshalb reagiere ich auf solche Anfragen nur noch selten. Und ich bin mir sicher, daß es andere Gildenleiter genauso halten. Bis auf die vielleicht, die alles aufnehmen und die Gilde aufblasen bis zur völligen Anonymität.

Gruß

Mark


----------



## kajosche (26. August 2008)

hallo



> Ich verstehe unter "ältere Spieler" alle, die sich im Chat in vollen Worten zu unterhalten verstehen



ich auch. 
die probeversion habe ich auf einem PvE server gespielt. den buchstabensalat der dort im chat üblich war habe ich nicht verstanden. deshalb jetzt der RP server. dort wird zumindest normal gesprochen.



> Pack deine Sachen und komm vorbei.



danke für das angebot. wenns die nächsten tage nicht klappt mit helfern oder einer gilde komme ich gerne auf dein angebot zurück.

grüße


----------



## Lotosblüte (26. August 2008)

Ambossar ist zwar n PVE-Server, aber wenn man sich gildenintern versteht, dann reicht das. aber was da manchmal im allgemeinen Chat zu lesen ist....ich bin manchmal echt fasziniert, was man aus manchen Worten so basteln kann^^


----------



## MayoAmok (27. August 2008)

dianteli schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> so etwas suche ich auf Gilneas, bin ein Nachtelfjäger Lvl 15. Hab vor kurzem auf diesen Server gewechselt, eben weil ich eine "Rentnergilde" suche. Also wenn's sowas auf Gilneas gibt - sagt mal hier im Forum oder ingame bei Kemori bescheid.
> 
> ...



Panta Rhei

post ist zwar schon was älter, aber wer immernoch auf gilneas nach ner netten gilde etwas älteren semseters sucht, sollte mal hier vorbeischauen


----------



## Asuries (28. August 2008)

Hallo,

für alle Hordler unter euch:

Unsere Gilde "Sakrileg" ist auf dem PvP-Server zuhause und auf der Suche nach weiteren Membern.
Wir haben im Moment ein Durchschnittsalter von 30 Jahren.

Unser Fokus liegt auf dem gemeinsamen spielen und dem gemeinsamen Spaß.
Natürlich unterstützen wir uns gegenseitig so gut wir können. 

Da wir definitiv keine Raid-Gilde sind, und nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit zum spielen haben, ist unsere Hauptspielzeit Wochentags soweit möglich ab 19 Uhr. 
Und da viele im Schichtdienst arbeiten und/oder auch Familie unter einen Hut bringen müssen, enden unsere Aktivitäten meist um 23o Uhr. 

Von daher wollen wir uns auf die max. 10-Mann-Inis beschränken, von denen es mit dem neuen AddOn "Wrath of the Lich King" mehrere geben wird.
Das heißt aber nicht, dass wir uns nicht anderen Herausforderungen stellen wollen (Questen, gemeinsam Ruf farmen....)

Und um diese Ziele zu erreichen suchen wir nach Verstärkung.

Wir nehmen ausschließlich Erwachsene Spieler auf, wobei hier die "geistige Reife" gemeint ist! :O)

Davon, dass Du eine gewisse soziale Kompetenz, Respekt, Freundlichkeit und Fairness Deinen Mitspielern gegenüber mitbringst setzten wir einfach mal voraus.

Zudem wäre es wünschenswert dass Du Dich aktiv am Gildenleben beteiligst und 
zumindest bei den späteren Instanz-Besuchen im Gildeninternen-TS anwesend bist und zuhören UND sprechen kannst.

So, das reicht erstmal, wenn Du Dich mit dem, was hier steht, identifizieren kannst, 
hinterlasse doch eine kleine Vorstellung zu Deiner Person bei uns auf der Hompage.

www.sakrileg.info

Bis bald

Asuries


----------



## Lot1 (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo

Lebt dieser Thread noch? Wir Engel der Allianz sind immer noch auf der Suche nach den gemütlichen und "älteren" Spielern auf Ambossar. Klasse und Level sind völlig egal, da wa uns auf den Spieler hinter dem Char ankommt. Vorraussetzung ist nur das eintreten in die Gilde mit dem Mainchar und allen aktiven Twinks. 
Also haut in die Tasten!!!

Gruß
Mark


----------



## lightnin (14. Februar 2009)

ich möchte auch noch mal auf meine "*Ü30 Horden-Gilde*" auf *Dun Morogh* hinweisen:

http://twiturl.de/amarok


----------



## Cyrisp (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo Buffies,

Der Gedanke mit Leuten zusammen durch Instanzen zu ziehen und dabei im TS noch Spaß zu haben, läßt mein Herz höher schlagen. Der Aspekt, genau das bei Leuten im Bereich 30+ wiederzufinden, ging mir auch schon öfter durch den Kopf und dieser Thread bestätigt dies. Dann stell ich doch einfach mal unsere Gilde vor:

Wir sind auf dem PVE-Realm Durotan heimisch. Wir haben uns Anfang diesen Jahres von unserer Gilde abgenabelt, weil uns der "Erfolgsdruck" zu groß wurde. Wir sind eine noch kleine Truppe, die jetzt mit den WotLK-Instanzen im heroischen Modus anfängt. Nun kommt es aber auch schon mal vor, dass wir mehr als 5 sind, daher suchen wir Gleichgesinnte, um in der Gruppenzusammen- und aufstellung flexibler zu sein. Ziel ist es natürlich auch mal Naxxramas in der 10er Variante in Angriff zu nehmen. Genausogut können sich aber auch Leute mit Chars im Bereich Anfang 70 melden oder auch Neuanfänger, da wir auch viel mit Twinks unterwegs sind.

Bei uns steht der Spaß eben ohne den oben erwähnten Erfolgsdruck in absolutem Vordergrund. Wer eine straff durchorganisierte Raidgilde erwartet, wird leider entäuscht. Klar, ein gewisses Maß an Organisation und Pünktlichkeit bei angesetzten Instanzgängen ist nötig, damit der Spaß eben nicht leidet, aber das sollte nichts Unerwartetes für Euch sein. Also wer nette Leute für nette Instanzabende sucht, Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen, uns zu beschnuppern... und wenns Euch gefällt, laden wir Euch gerne dauerhaft in unsere Gilde ein. 

Wenn ich von 30+ Mitgliedern rede, dann heißt das auch, dass unsere Starttermin für Instanzen und Raids meistens in der Woche ab 20.30 Uhr stattfinden, da am Wochende die Zeit meistens eher der Familie gewidmet wird.

Unter www.rahien-sorei.de könnt Ihr mehr über uns erfahren, registriert Euch doch einfach mal. Online könnt Ihr Euch gern bei Anaiya, Maryanne oder Shasira melden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Looreena (24. Februar 2009)

Jo, 30+ und trotzdem noch Spaß haben ist auch unser Motto  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Gilde "Eisiger Hauch" hat ihr Domizil auf Madmortem. 

Nachdem uns zahlreiche Mitglieder Anfang des Jahres verlassen haben um sich den "richtigen" ..... Raidgilden anzuschließen questen wir derzeit mit einer 5er-Stammgruppe im unteren hc-Bereich. Es würde uns guttun, das eine oder andere neue Mitglied zu gewinnen um diesen Stamm zu erweitern, da unser Ziel natürlich auch (erstmal) Naxx 10er ist.

Wir questen an 3 Tagen in der Woche, diese sind flexibel und im Raidplaner eingetragen. Startzeiten haben wir so ab 20.15 bis ca. 23.oo

Wer Lust hat, sich (gerne auch mal zu einem "Probeabend") bei uns zu melden, der flüstert bitte ingame Looreena, Gabranth oder Erynn an.

Auch auf unserer Homepage könnt ihr euch gerne einmal umsehen


----------



## Ordischa (20. März 2009)

Dann melde ich mich hier einfach auch mal zu Wort. Ich habe ein halbes Jahr mit WOW aufgehört da ich einfach in der Gilde in der ich war und dem Server auf dem ich war keinen Spaß mehr an dem Spiel hatte. Da bin ich wieder zu meine lieben Sippe in Richtung LOTRO gewechselt aber jetzt bin ich wieder hier und habe einen kleinen niedlichen 12 er Krieger erschaffen der auf Alexstrasza sein Dasein fristet und immer nur alleine unterwegs ist. Wenn man mal im Gildenchannel schreibt das man als erwachsenere Spieler Anschluss sucht kommt meistens nur ein LOL und ROFL und such mal weiter. 

Aber der Thread hier hat mir die Hoffnung gegeben das es doch noch ein Schimmer Hoffnung gibt auf Alexstrasza Spass zu haben.

Also wenn jemand mich mal trifft ingame freue ich mich wenn ich von ihm höre. Ich bin als Scolo unterwegs


----------



## SL72 (20. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

als Ü30-Gelegenheitsspieler will ich an dieser Stelle mal nachfragen, ob es unter Euch „Gleichgesinnte“ gibt die Interesse daran haben eine Gilde (Die Aldor / Allianz) zu gründen. 

Ziel soll es sein gemeinsam durch die Gegend zu ziehen, hin und wieder vielleicht mal eine Instanz zu überfallen und natürlich zusammen Spaß am Spiel zu haben. Dabei auch mal ein wenig RP, zumindest kein lol-rofl-Gesabber.

Die Gilde soll aus reinen Gelegenheitsspielern bestehen, ohne Zwang oder Pflichten. Wir unterstützen uns bei Quests, tauschen Gegenstände und Ressourcen untereinander aus, so die Zielsetzung. Und wenn es uns in den Fingern juckt, ziehen wir auch mal gemeinsam auf ein Schlachtfeld.

Ganz wichtig aber: RL geht vor ! 

Bei entsprechender Resonanz wird ein Forum eingerichtet. Bei Bedarf vielleicht auch ein TS-Server.

Spieler, deren einziges Ziel ist möglichst schnell im Lvl aufzusteigen, nur irgendwelchen raren/epischen Items hinterher jagen oder untaugliche RP-Namen haben – ihr seid hier falsch!


Also zusammengefasst die Planung:

Kleine aber feine Erwachsenen-Gilde sucht Mitglieder für diverse Aktivitäten: 
Instanzen/Quests in allen Lvl-Bereichen

Realm: Die Aldor 
Fraktion: Allianz 
Gildenname: - noch keiner -
Homepage: - noch keine -
Ansprechpartner: Malorie & Milvani / Kruum


Freue mich auf Eure Antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße


----------

